# Australian CRS



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Woman jailed for importing shrimp - The West Australian


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

1000 per CRS??? whatttttt?


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Thats Crazy!!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Makes you wonder what the quarantine prohibitions are here..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

15 months jail term! Wish we hand out stiff sentence on a few things that happen around here.

Not that endangering indigenous species in the eco-system is not serious of course.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL 1k for crs is nothing they can go up to 5-8k each depending on quality...


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Australia is different, it's an island... What goes in, can't go out, like the frogs in Australia, everywhere.... 

the ostrich was almost extinct, take it to Australia, there's so much of them now, it's food, lol...


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

MananaP said:


> LOL 1k for crs is nothing they can go up to 5-8k each depending on quality...


So there are crs sold for 1k or higher? Wow I though they only get as expensive as 50 dollars


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> So there are crs sold for 1k or higher? Wow I though they only get as expensive as 50 dollars


lol $50 is cheap already


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Australia has some of the toughest importation laws in the world. They are VERY strict. I am not surprised to hear this. All aquatic animal shipments entering the country must first be inspected by an Australian quarantine officer in the exporting country. Brutal but true.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

They do that because Australia has all kinds of problems with non-native species, their ecosystem is being destroyed because of it. Lot's of animals and critters there that just don't belong there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> They do that because Australia has all kinds of problems with non-native species, their ecosystem is being destroyed because of it. Lot's of animals and critters there that just don't belong there.


You mean like our European Chafer beetle here? Or Oscars and Plecos in Florida?  We have very similar problems, but we're just much more forgiving than Australia because we have a tougher climate in my parts of the country, such that non-indigenous species cannot thrive.


----------

